# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  New world record koi auction ....

## laukkoi

Iseng -iseng browsing di youtube ... dapet clip ini ...




Dahsyatnya harga koi ini ...
Ada Om Wiwi sama Om Kiki di video ini ...


Salam koi

----------


## klbid

berapa harganya om ?

----------


## Ericsan

plus minus x 100 rp uang kita ya

----------


## laukkoi

13 juta Yen ... berarti minimal 1,3 Milyar rupiah untuk seekor koi ...
Pasti koi-nya luar biasa ......

----------


## abiserpong

Postingan terdahulu di : http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...tar-koi./page4

----------


## klbid

Sebenarnya pemegang record dunianya adalah long ginrin showa ukuran 76 cm yang terjual tahun 1982 sebesar 17 juta yen.
Umur koi pada saat itu 11 tahun dan koi tsb meninggal pada umur 15 tahun. Kepemilikan terakhir oleh kent koi center.
Bayangkan 17 juta yen pada tahun 1982.....
Kalau inflasi 5% per tahun maka hitungan gampangnya untuk tahun 2011 adalah 26 juta yen.....  :Hail:

----------


## yulius sesunan

> Sebenarnya pemegang record dunianya adalah long ginrin showa ukuran 76 cm yang terjual tahun 1982 sebesar 17 juta yen.
> Umur koi pada saat itu 11 tahun dan koi tsb meninggal pada umur 15 tahun. Kepemilikan terakhir oleh kent koi center.
> Bayangkan 17 juta yen pada tahun 1982.....
> Kalau inflasi 5% per tahun maka hitungan gampangnya untuk tahun 2011 adalah 26 juta yen.....


Om Rudi... kalo ada tlg posting foto ikannya dong....
Penasaran nih pengen tau.... pasti bagus banget ikannya. Tengkyu

----------


## sbw

> Om Rudi... kalo ada tlg posting foto ikannya dong....
> Penasaran nih pengen tau.... pasti bagus banget ikannya. Tengkyu


wkkwkkwkk om yulius siapa om rudi tuh.... berarti kilbid itu om rudinya namanya...  ::

----------


## sbw

Klo gak salah all japan kemaren ikan ini cuman dapat kokugyo prize 65bu... kalah sama ikan punya pa didi untuk gelar championya. Sama sama hryu sanke ya

----------


## tosailover

> wkkwkkwkk om yulius siapa om rudi tuh.... berarti kilbid itu om rudinya namanya...


eng ing eng...

----------


## tosailover

> Klo gak salah all japan kemaren ikan ini cuman dapat kokugyo prize 65bu... kalah sama ikan punya pa didi untuk gelar championya. Sama sama hryu sanke ya


mahal gak jaminan posisinya tinggi ya di kontes  ::

----------


## Ocin

> Sebenarnya pemegang record dunianya adalah long ginrin showa ukuran 76 cm yang terjual tahun 1982 sebesar 17 juta yen.
> Umur koi pada saat itu 11 tahun dan koi tsb meninggal pada umur 15 tahun. Kepemilikan terakhir oleh kent koi center.
> Bayangkan 17 juta yen pada tahun 1982.....
> Kalau inflasi 5% per tahun maka hitungan gampangnya untuk tahun 2011 adalah 26 juta yen.....


Ini informasi dari mana? Apakah sumber info nya reliable?
Kalau bisa minta link?

----------


## klbid

> Ini informasi dari mana? Apakah sumber info nya reliable?
> Kalau bisa minta link?


om ocin kok selalu menanyakan linknya.
kalau pintar kan bisa nyari sendiri om... 
kalau nanti saya kasih tahu, om ocin kan gak pernah muncul lagi.
berhubung gak saya kasih tahu, om ocin kan muncul lagi disini.... he...he...he... :Peace:

----------


## Ocin

Iya..saya selalu menanyakan sumber link nya karena saya anggap sumber info you tidak reliable semua. Itu karena saya baca postingan2  you semuanya mulai dari pertama kali you posting sampai yg akhir2 ini Gesund Magic Blue, Breeding Asing masuk ke Indo,  Spirulina dll termasuk ini harga koi. Semua topik2 itu, selalu tidak pernah mencapai kesimpulan, dan kalau ditanya selalu tidak pernah menjawab. Jadi apakah tujuan you posting2 kalau tidak mau kasih jawaban? Mau membuat orang bingung kah?

Semua postingan you itu adalah joke semua dan asbun....tapi gaya bahasa nya memang mantap sekali.
Mau meluruskan dan kasih pencerahan......he hehehe...what a joker.

----------


## budidjo

> mahal gak jaminan posisinya tinggi ya di kontes


Apalagi kalo nggak mahal....wkwk mending jadi penonton aja

----------


## neutokoi

Om, bukannya sebelum ini, koi termahal di auction adalah 11jt Yen, Dainichi Kohaku ?

----------


## tsubosumi

Bner nih.. Biar kita yg blajar kagak nyasar dan forum kita ini tetap terpercaya..

----------


## klbid

> Iya..saya selalu menanyakan sumber link nya karena saya anggap sumber info you tidak reliable semua. Itu karena saya baca postingan2 you semuanya mulai dari pertama kali you posting sampai yg akhir2 ini Gesund Magic Blue, Breeding Asing masuk ke Indo, Spirulina dll termasuk ini harga koi. Semua topik2 itu, selalu tidak pernah mencapai kesimpulan, dan kalau ditanya selalu tidak pernah menjawab. Jadi apakah tujuan you posting2 kalau tidak mau kasih jawaban? Mau membuat orang bingung kah?
> 
> Semua postingan you itu adalah joke semua dan asbun....tapi gaya bahasa nya memang mantap sekali.
> Mau meluruskan dan kasih pencerahan......he hehehe...what a joker.


kalau tidak bingung tidak akan mencari tahu...
kalau sudah mencari tapi tidak tahu ya nasib...
pilih mana punya koi bagus yg dipelihara sejak kecil atau beli langsung saat koi besar ?
kalau om ocin rasanya pilih beli langsung koi besar...
duitnya om ocin kan banyak... :Baby:

----------


## tosailover

> Apalagi kalo nggak mahal....wkwk mending jadi penonton aja


hihihi...betul sekali  ::

----------


## Kaibutsu

demi mengejar top posting setiap minggu ya om kilbid. heheheheh

----------


## klbid

> demi mengejar top posting setiap minggu ya om kilbid. heheheheh


Wadoh...  crazy:

----------


## klbid

> demi mengejar top posting setiap minggu ya om kilbid. heheheheh


Wadoh...                 



.

----------


## koilokal

sebenarnya selama ini ga ada yg salah kok sama postingan om klbid, karena forum ini kan forum belajar,
lebih baik ditanggapi dengan arif aja deh, selama postingannya tidak menghina atau melecehkan pribadi atau golongan tertentu saya rasa tdk masalah.
malah postingan2 seperti ini yg membuat wawasan kita lebih maju, misalnya setiap om klbid buat thread atau berkomentar sering di otak kita terbersit : 
- kok bisa sih
- aya2 wae
- bener ga si postingannya
- palingan asbun aja de
- paling parah : wah stres ni orang
namun secara tidak sadar rasa penasaran kita membuat kita yg awalnya tidak mau tau jadi pingin tau dan mencari literatur yang berkaitan dengan topik tersebut..
jadi bagi temen2 yang kurang suka sama postingannya om klbid lbh baik di anggap humor aja, kira2 om klbid mau ga jadi pelawaknya koi's  :Peace:

----------


## klbid

tapi selama ini benar kan om koilokal ? he...he...he...  :Dance: 
termasuk new world record ini.
kalau saya sebut langsung jawabannya kan gak seru om.
di tv ada murid ujian nasional dikasih tahu jawabannya ama gurunya. gak seru kan...

seperti om koilokal yang tergelitik mau mencari tahu berarti om koilokal orangnya pinter....  :Thumb:  nanti akan tahu sendiri postingan saya benar atau tidak.

----------


## koilokal

linknya yg ini kan:
http://www.guinnesworldrecords.com/s...fish/43441.htm
berarti judul thread yg ini keliru ya?? :Peace:

----------


## klbid

> linknya yg ini kan:
> http://www.guinnesworldrecords.com/s...fish/43441.htm
> berarti judul thread yg ini keliru ya??


Sudah saya duga om koilokal pasti membedakan mana yg asbun dan tidak. Bravo...

----------


## bobo

Kenapa ya ? kenapa ya ? kenapa ya ?
forum ini bebas, setiap orang bisa menyampaikan pendapat masing2, 
mo percaya ya silahkan, 
mo tidak ya silahkan, 
mo kabur ya silahkan, 
mo tiap hari login silahkan,
mo tiap hari posting silahkan,
mo apa aja silahkan,
asal demi kebaikan forum sendiri,
selama ini saya lihat om klbid bener2 fresh dengan postingannya, yang membuat kadang2 saya berpikir iseng kan om klbid atau malah membuat saya belum banyak belajar tentang koi ???
dengan om klbid saya harus banyak belajar juga, so om jika ada yang yang yang kurang berkenan mohon dimaafkan saja, karena saya tahu tujuan om pasti baik dan demi kebaikan forum kita.
yang gak hanya nulis top bgt, setuju, maknyus, ok banget, ikutttt, oke lho, dll. (mohon maaf buat teman2 jika ada yang tersinggung ini buat kebaikan kita juga).

salam hormat

----------


## klbid

Wadoh.... Jangan gitu dong om bobo. Saya kan masih newbie... Masih belajar juga.
Btw thanks...  :Yo:

----------


## Ocin

Nah...begini donk hrs nya kalau posting....sumber nya jelas.
Jadi nya kita kan bisa berdiskusi......dan menganalisa apakah ada kemungkinan salah tafsir atau salah baca dan menarik kesimpulan sendiri terlalu cepat. Jadi jngn baca dan ambil kesimpulan mentah2.

@ klbid dan koilokal : Coba perhatikan dan baca judul thread ini : New World Record *Koi Auction*. Ini harga termahal untuk koi yg *dilelang.* Sedangkan untuk koi yg diluar lelang, masih ada koi dijual harga lebih mahal dari 17 juta yen.
Kita sebut saja Yamato pada saat dibeli kembali oleh Sakai 20juta yen dan Taiho yg katanya juga berharga 20juta yen. Dan saya yakin, selain itu masih ada lg koi2 yg dijual diluar auction lebih mahal lagi.

*
*

----------


## Abied

Ini kutipan asli dari Webnya..
_"A 76-cm (30-in) long ginrin showa koi, which won supreme championship in nationwide Japanese koi shows in 1976, 1977, 1979 and 1980, was sold two years later for 17 million yen (then £50,000). In March 1986 this ornamental carp was acquired by Derry Evans (UK), owner of the Kent Koi Centre near Sevenoaks, Kent, UK for an undisclosed sum, but the 15-year-old fish died five months later. It has since been stuffed and mounted to preserve its beauty."

_Mungkin ini salah paham aja..
sepengetahuan saya terjemahan diatas intinya terjual 2 tahun lalu seharga bla..bla..bla..
Lha mungkin itu bedanya.. 
*Kalo Auction adalah lelang*
*Sedangkan diatas terjual* 
bukan pada forum lelang yg saya pahami seperti thread diatas.
Mungkin itu pemahaman saya dan kalo salah dimaafkan aja kurang ngerti bahas Inggris soalnya asli peranakan jawa vs jawa hehehehe...

----------


## Ocin

Untuk om Bobo....
Bagaimana bisa untuk kebaikan forum kalau asal posting dan sumber tidak jelas?
Bagaimana kalau postingan itu salah dan membuat newbi2 yg baru masuk salah kaprah? Apakah dibiarkan saja dan tidak perlu diluruskan?
Dan saya pernah browsing baca2  dan kalau saya tidak salah ingat,  om Bobo pernah beberapa kali ( bukan cuma 1 kali ) kasih advis dengan dosis garam yang salah yg bisa mengakibatkan ikan mati? Apakah tidak perlu diluruskan juga?

----------


## bobo

> Untuk om Bobo....
> Bagaimana bisa untuk kebaikan forum kalau asal posting dan sumber tidak jelas?
> Bagaimana kalau postingan itu salah dan membuat newbi2 yg baru masuk salah kaprah? Apakah dibiarkan saja dan tidak perlu diluruskan?
> Dan saya pernah browsing baca2 dan kalau saya tidak salah ingat, om Bobo pernah beberapa kali ( bukan cuma 1 kali ) kasih advis dengan dosis garam yang salah yg bisa mengakibatkan ikan mati? Apakah tidak perlu diluruskan juga?


om ocin yang terhormat,
saya senang ternyata om ocin memperhatikan tulisan saya juga, manusia sering salah om, gak ada yang perfect jika ada yang bisa menunjukkan dia benar 100% saya acungkan jempol dan mungkin saya sembah dia karena dia Tuhan om.
oleh karena itu diforum jika ada yang salah ya dibenarkan, gak perlu bantah2an seperti ini semua punya data jika salah ya mari diluruskan. 
seperti om contohnya jika menurut om ada yang salah ya tunjukkan dengan data om bukan malah tanya dan terkesan om mau ngajak berantem, sekali lagi kalau om punya data yang jelas dan menurut om benar keluarkan saja sehingga kita semua juga ikut belajar dan menyimak.
Ingat om diatas langit masih ada langit, gak ada yang benar 100% didunia ini om, semua pasti ada yang baru dan bisa mematahkan yang lama.
Semua yang ada didunia ini "ditemukan" bkan diciptakan sehingga kita sebagai manusia bisa bebas mencari mendebatkan sehingga akhinya menemukan solusi yang tepat.
Nubie atau bukan om hanya dari status join om, saya tahu ada teman2 disini yang baru join padahal kolam dan pengetahuan mereka lebih jago dari saya.
saya juga ikut menyerap apa yang ditulis disini yang sesuai dengan logika saya saya ambil, yang bagus buat ikan saya saya ambil jika tidak ya saya gak ikuti.
Forum ini dibuat untuk semua oleh kita dari kita dan untuk kita semua. jadi mari share bersama kalau om punya data mari keluarkan mari berdiskusi dengan baik, jangan nembak - nembak gak karuan om.

kalau ada salah pasti ada teman yang bantu kok om.

----------


## koilokal

@ ocin: kayaknya belum baca atau belum ngerti isi peraturan forum koi's ya??
peraturan forum no *11* dan *16*, monggo di baca

----------


## bobo

ini linknya om ocin http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...UM-KOI’s

----------


## Abied

Cooling down Bro...
Saya yakin ini salah paham aja dalam memahami bahasa...
Gak usah diterus terusin lah malu-maluin..

----------


## bobo

> Cooling down Bro...
> Saya yakin ini salah paham aja dalam memahami bahasa...
> Gak usah diterus terusin lah malu-maluin..


hehehe sorry om abied, ya cool2 aja, thanks om abied.

----------


## Ocin

:Heh:   :Heh:   :Heh:   :Heh: .....heheh lucu ini.


@ om koilokal dan om bobo baca peraturan no 17

 17. Baca berulang-ulang sampai anda benar-benar mengerti makna dari  tulisan yang hendak anda komentari, jangan menyelak dalam memposting dan  sadarlah bahwa postingan anda akan dibaca oleh seluruh anggota forum  KOIS dan terkadang akibat yang ditimbulkan diluar dugaan anda.

----------


## koilokal

saudara moderator mohon di close aja thread ini ya, 
ketimbang debat kusir atau debat anak TK ini berlanjut.
trims....

----------


## agus hg

ayo om semangat, kita disini nyari teman dan sama sama belajar. jangan ribut ribut. sabar ya sabaaarrrrr

----------


## edwin

setuju om... sabar dan kepala dingin waktu diskusi hasilnya jauh lebih enak daripada saling singgung dan memojokkan. perbedaan pendapat itu baik, tapi bagi yang membuat thread & yang berkomentar hendaknya tidak memicu polemik. saya rasa kita semua bisa kok bersikap dewasa, jadi thread ini tidak perlu di lock dan kesalahpahaman ini rasanya sudah terselesaikan.

*11.Toleransi kepada anggota forum KOI’s yang lain lebih diutamakan, berhati-hatilah dalam memposting barangkali akan menyinggung perasaan orang lain serta gunakan bahasa yang santun dengan baik dan benar.

17.Baca berulang-ulang sampai anda benar-benar mengerti makna dari tulisan yang hendak anda komentari, jangan menyelak dalam memposting dan sadarlah bahwa postingan anda akan dibaca oleh seluruh anggota forum KOI’S dan terkadang akibat yang ditimbulkan diluar dugaan anda.*

----------

